# Arsenal Development Academy tryouts



## Bryan Wallace (Jul 8, 2017)

If you are interested in testing yourself against the best youth Development Academy teams across America, then come out to our tryouts next Monday. Our league consist of top MLS pro clubs LA Galaxy, Seattle Sounders, Portland Timbers, San Jose earthquakes, Real Salt Lake, FC Barcelona, Vancouver whitecaps, Sacramento Republic. We are holding tryouts. This Monday. Come on out, I will be directly coaching the 2000/1999 boys DA team for the 2017-2018 ten month season. -

July 10, 12th at Norco Colllege 
 - 2002/2001 begin at 5:30pm
- 1999/2000 begin at 7pm 

July 11, 13th 
- 2006/2003 begin at 5:30pm
- 2005/2004 begin at 7pm

Bryan Wallace 

Arsenal FC Technical Director 

949-750-6576


----------

